# black kong



## Raybeez (Mar 28, 2009)

i thought they said it was tuff :hammer:


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

it is for some......i like your dogs coat too


----------



## Naustroms (May 14, 2009)

.............


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Check out Wubbas By Kong..... If that doesn't work, maybe get him some rebar... LMAO


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

They are meant for play toys not overall chew toys lol.. Not alot thats actually though enough for pitbulls to chew on.

Is there a reason he doesn't have an actual collar rather than a chain?


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

yeah thats weird chain links around his neck! but i love his color, it's like my rudi! 

and my husky ripped up his wubba so fast i couldn't believe it -___-


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

That chain doesnt look metal...it looks like painted plastic...


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

softball size rocks are nice toys. i gave blue a basket ball and in about 10 seconds he had it popped. next time im getting the basket balls from good will.


----------



## luoozer (Apr 2, 2009)

mygirlmaile said:


> That chain doesnt look metal...it looks like painted plastic...


the more i look at it the more i agree. either way im not a big fan of it.

your dog does have really coloring though.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

luoozer said:


> the more i look at it the more i agree. either way im not a big fan of it.
> 
> your dog does have really coloring though.


Well, me either. I dont see the point. Buy a collar. BUT...yea, it doesnt look metal to me...Im crossing my fingers.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

nothing is indestructable. i got him another nylabone (not the "xtra tough" ones) 
but just the regular ones that i've always gotten him. and now he mowing down this one like its nothing.

i feel bad because there is nothing he can chew on that lasts and that wont give him a block....


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

what about a cow bone?


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

if your meaning a beef bone then yes i tried those too lol


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

were do you think beef comes from?


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

:hammer:


Nizmo357 said:


> if your meaning a beef bone then yes i tried those too lol


:hammer:


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

well yeah, but i kinda thought that was a weird question becasue thats what everyone gives any type of breed lol


----------



## Raybeez (Mar 28, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> They are meant for play toys not overall chew toys lol.. Not alot thats actually though enough for pitbulls to chew on.
> 
> Is there a reason he doesn't have an actual collar rather than a chain?


please tell me what a GOPITBULL.COM appoved collar looks like!!??

pick one of his collars sorry i could not find them all and i am not cool enough for a stillwater one yet i need some more cool points


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Those kongs are not chew toys. That is why he is going to town with it. 

I have bought my dogs some of those Tuff toys. They come in lobsters, crabs, rings, bones and a few other shapes. They can chew on them and do not destroy them. They wash up nice too. 

I don't have a stillwater collar either actually I really don't care for them. I like a collar with a bit more to it. But to each their own. You have some really nice collars for your boy. I don't mind a small chain on the dogs, I was actually looking for a small chain for Vendetta I was going to put red ribbon through it and then hang her heart locket on it but we lost her locket in the yard.


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

It looks like those collars you just showed a pic of. Lol, why would you put a chain around his neck if you have 5+ collars around the house?


----------



## Raybeez (Mar 28, 2009)

it was dress up day ... Ice Beez....


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I have a picture of Mikado in a Natie Pride stocking cap. I just love it. I wish it was on the computer so I could show it to you.

Cute picture by the way.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

american_pit13 said:


> Is there a reason he doesn't have an actual collar rather than a chain?


Hmm you could have answered ya the reason was we where playing dress up, I have collars for him. Or you can be snappy and rude.

Your obviously not the kinda person I will like with that attitude so no worries I will no longer look at your threads.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Hey RayBeez, sorry about the flack, man. People get a bit defensive over the chains for a reason. You have a bad ass collar collection, I really dig that three inch with the short spikes and the d-ring in the center. 
There are always tough guys showing up here putting heavy chains on their dogs in order to look cool. They say that they are just building muscle. Well, the over all look is intimidating and it's adding to an already bad stigma surrounding bully breeds. On top of that, a lot of these guys put REALLY heavy chain on em' with big ass locks. This can, and most likely WILL, cause muscle pulling and spinal problems. And then on top of that, well, have you ever had chain on you for a long period of time? I have, it sucks. These dogs develop sores and suck from the chain rubbing their coats off.
Again, I'm sorry you caught some flack, please, lets just start over. I'm Jon, welcome to Gopitbull.com. It's great to have you here and you have a great looking dog!


----------



## Raybeez (Mar 28, 2009)

reddoggy said:


> Hey RayBeez, sorry about the flack, man. People get a bit defensive over the chains for a reason..
> 
> thanks ..but i knew the flack was coming for something ... from post one someone is always trying to pick at something... i see it on here all the time someone new needs info or just starts a post about a toy and BAM the picking and attack begins just because of something they do not like .. just take a look at the Introduction Forum ... some of these pitbulls need to get their humans in check cause mine tought me to bite back


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

LMFAO! Can't say that I disagree man. Please, stick around anyway man... I'm really diggin' your dog. I can at least promise that I won't bite your head off without just cause....
Wow, just noticed you've been around a few months. Well, hope to see more from ya.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Amen man!!!!


----------

